# Vote for Bimmerfes ED Forum for a GlobeRunner Award



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Bimmerfest's European Delivery Forum has been nominated for a GlobeRunner Award by Frequent Business Traveler magazine.

The category is Best General Travel Site.

In addition, BMW has been nominated for Automotive Manufacturer of the Year.

You can vote for Bimmerfest and for BMW online here: Vote for Bimmerfest


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Done!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Check!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

SD Z4MR said:


> Done!


+1! :thumbup:


----------



## jmfan (Jan 23, 2012)

Got my vote!


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

jmfan said:


> Got my vote!


And mine:thumbup:
cheers
vern


----------



## Jason66 (Apr 1, 2008)

+6 :thumbup:


----------



## mini4m3 (Nov 14, 2012)

voted


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Ditto...


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

El votado mucho...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

You've got my vote!!!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

> This survey is not accepting additional responses at this time. Thank You!


:bawling:
Won't let me vote.


----------

